# Additions to new boat



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't have to do a lot of conversion to the new Lowe boat, but did add the carpet (a first for me), then added a bilge pump, a rod holder at the back, Humminbird 525 depth finder, and this past week I bought a MinnKota 40# hand-tilled tm for the back.
[/img]


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

Additional pics:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice job! That looks like a real easy to use fishing machine!

And glad to see you here


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks, esquired


----------



## Nickk (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job on the carpet! That's looks like a great fishing boat!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks  . The hardest part of the carpeting was probably the front part on the sides above the front deck due to the curvature of the hull.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2007)

Super clean!

You motivate me to go clean my boat carpet when I get home!


----------



## pbw (Oct 12, 2007)

What part of ky? 

I'm wondering if you seen my Tinboats.net bumper sticker. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

Paul,

Western part of the state (Madisonville) , about 50 miles south of Evansville, IN.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought I'd throw-in a few pics of a rod holder I recently added to the boat. I found the Compact Threaded Mount (model #444) at _Scotty's_ website, and the Power-Lock rod holder at BPS: 










Here's a sketch from the Scotty site: (requires a 1 1/4" dia. hole be drilled)





Here's a pic of the actual item from the Scotty site:


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice! Thats looks like the one that Shinerman77 pointed out to me at Basspro....Does the top have a little sliding lever that locks the rod in place in case your trolling?


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 18, 2007)

yep, the front collar rotates and "clicks" in-place to keep your rod in the holder. My wife loves it when she's bobber fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been known to use a few of those myself. I use the Roberts Heavy Duty Saltwater series and they have never let me down.

I have 10 holders on the boat for different seating configurations and fishing types. Use them mostly when I am shad fishing the river or drifting for fluke in the bay.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool! 8) .


----------

